# My BB shooter



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Im not sure if this is in the correct section!! But here goes:

The attached files show a mini pocket poacher with teflon added to tips for added band life, the bands i have made for this little flip are as follow: Single layer theraband gold, 30cm cut, 25cm long once tied, tapered 2cm-1.5cm at pouch. The pouch is made from leather upholstery offcuts and is 7cm long 2.5cm wide and 2mm thick with centering hole. Full draw is 48" with a pull of 4.7kg, the bands in the pics have fired over *2000 Shots *with no major signs of wear









The slingshot is a little over 4" tall with a between the fork gap of 2"

I have designed these bands especially for 6mm steel ball as i bring this little flip as a secondary with me everywhere and it is great fun when the squirrels aren't about









I recommend you try these








John


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Good idea, I used mouse glides (teflon tape) on my slingshot arrow rest, never thought to try it on the fork ends. 
I love shooting 1/4 bb with Rays magnetic pouches! The cans last a lot longer than with 3/8 bb


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice John. The style has a resemblance to Perry's A+ frames, only no pinky hole. I like it! My BB Shooter is a bit plain in comparison.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's been done. I use a uniquely coated version of the teflon tape on all Fastbands. The friction is different under pressure, but as you have it is good progress over none. If you have done it right, the next problem you will encounter is the bands wearing out at the pouch before the rest of the band. Users have reported 7,000 shots and upwards from Fastbands. The technology is detailed in my blog post: Bandsets - Balancing performance with longevity (link).


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Where do you get this teflon tape at?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Very nice John. The style has a resemblance to Perry's A+ frames, only no pinky hole. I like it! My BB Shooter is a bit plain in comparison.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


It will look like one of Perry's it looks like one off ebay, that a lad from Wales copies every ones slingshots and sell on there ha ha , jeff


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

ERdept said:


> Where do you get this teflon tape at?


I get it free from my place of work, But im sure if you google it something will turn up!!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Very nice John. The style has a resemblance to Perry's A+ frames, only no pinky hole. I like it! My BB Shooter is a bit plain in comparison.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


It will look like one of Perry's it looks like one off ebay, that a lad from Wales copies every ones slingshots and sell on there ha ha , jeff
[/quote]

Sorry double post








I see what you mean







but they are very much a different slingshot!!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Where do you get this teflon tape at?


I get it free from my place of work, But im sure if you google it something will turn up!!
[/quote]

Hmmm, that's helpful.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

ERdept said:


> Where do you get this teflon tape at?


I get it free from my place of work, But im sure if you google it something will turn up!!
[/quote]

Hmmm, that's helpful.
[/quote]

Check here, this is the stuff im using.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is were I have bought teflon tape before. They ship quickly.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry the link did not paste. http://www.thetapedepot.com/cart/component/page,shop.product_details/category_id,/flypage,shop.flypage/product_id,8832/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,1/


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

did you make that or did you buy from that guy that shot in the foot was mentioning? I've seen his slingshots for sale before and given their low prices it's been tempting but if he's stealing other people's designs...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> did you make that or did you buy from that guy that shot in the foot was mentioning? I've seen his slingshots for sale before and given their low prices it's been tempting but if he's stealing other people's designs...


John-Boy, That little shooter looks great.... it's different enough from mine I think!!!! Good job!!!

HOWEVER, THE GUY ON EBAY IS VERY MUCH STEALING and now even LYING!!! A criminal with NO remorse!!!! *Accept no substitutes, or clones!!!! Often mimicked but never matched!!! Order the one and only "ORIGINAL" A+ Slingshots "Pinkie Hole" grip fork today!!!!!!* 
My new "Rough-N-Ready" series is $15 Unfinished and $20 finished.








[/quote]


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> did you make that or did you buy from that guy that shot in the foot was mentioning? I've seen his slingshots for sale before and given their low prices it's been tempting but if he's stealing other people's designs...


John-Boy, That little shooter looks great.... it's different enough from mine I think!!!! Good job!!!

HOWEVER, THE GUY ON EBAY IS VERY MUCH STEALING and now even LYING!!! A criminal with NO remorse!!!! *Accept no substitutes, or clones!!!! Often mimicked but never matched!!! Order the one and only "ORIGINAL" A+ Slingshots "Pinkie Hole" grip fork today!!!!!!* 
My new "Rough-N-Ready" series is $15 Unfinished and $20 finished.








[/quote]
[/quote]

Hey Perry, this one was actually bought off ebay







. I actually never realised it was a copy until Jeff brought it up, i then put the PS1 and this one together to see how close they were. They do follow the same line but without the pinky hole and the quality of finish of course. I hope i haven't offended you in any way Perry


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Then I take back what I said about it.







Actually, if that had been as close as that guy and others had come I wouldn't have ever thought much about it. 
John-Boy no worries.... not upset at you!!! It's just been quite trying lately with guys like him. Most of the time I hold my tongue for the sake of a good name and witness, but there are days when I feel like I should speak up a little more.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

A+ Slingshots is definitely better, I meant no disrespect and I haven't bought any fakes, in fact I just purchased a PS1 in bamboo with your ultra bands and I'm blown away by how much power it has and lately my shooting with it has improved to the point that I'm almost confident enough to start hunting. I hope I haven't offended you or anybody by considering giving that guy business, I see now that it would have been a mistake to do so


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Then I take back what I said about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Pheeew *I thought i was in Perrys bad books just then!!!
















But i know were you are coming from Perry, a guy with a reputable business like yours doesn't need the like of joe bloggs taking your thought out designs and copying them for the market!! I think you should speak your mind more often, its good to let a little steam off







every now and then


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> A+ Slingshots is definitely better, I meant no disrespect and I haven't bought any fakes, in fact I just purchased a PS1 in bamboo with your ultra bands and I'm blown away by how much power it has and lately my shooting with it has improved to the point that I'm almost confident enough to start hunting. I hope I haven't offended you or anybody by considering giving that guy business, I see now that it would have been a mistake to do so


No worries!!! Thank you for the kind words my friend!!!


----------

